# 4 eggs?



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

I've got 2 Ringneck Doves that until recently had been caged seperately. They seem to adore one another. 4 days ago 2 eggs showed up in the nest so I replaced them with stones. Now today there were 2 more eggs (I left one in there today but took the other). Do females sometimes lay 4 eggs in less than a week? If that's not possible I suppose I have 2 females. They both coo to each other and bow down but stay bowed down, they don't bob up and down.
Just let me know if it's even possible for a female to have 4 eggs in a week


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

you have two hens. no eggs=two cocks, two eggs=pair, 4 eggs=two hens


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd be plenty happy with that combo. So it's an impossibility for 1 female to lay 4 eggs?
Well....the one is 6 yrs old and has never laid eggs. It's also been alone though.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

yep impossible in less than a week.


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh good! I won't have to worry about taking their eggs away. I guess they like each other so well just because they're both Doves and were starved for company lol


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

they will bond if there are no other birds available. let them sit the eggs for the 14 days and throw them out as they are not fertile. letting them sit will keep your birds a bit healthier.


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for answering. They've been sitting on stones the past 4 days. I'll just leave them to be with their eggs and not bothering replacing them with stones. They act so proud of their Rock Babies-ha! Both are so diligent with their parenting duties, I even found a pair of my MP3 player earphones in their nest. God knows what else they've got in there lol


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

i sent you a pm.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Mitzi said:


> Thanks so much for answering. They've been sitting on stones the past 4 days. I'll just leave them to be with their eggs and not bothering replacing them with stones. They act so proud of their Rock Babies-ha! Both are so diligent with their parenting duties, I even found a pair of my MP3 player earphones in their nest. God knows what else they've got in there lol


What is it with ringnecks and using random nesting material?
I caught this in my pair's nest today along with their plastic Easter eggs:


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

rofl! Oh how funny. Just that and the plastic eggs? lol


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, they are sure that there are babies inside those eggs, even though they've been sitting for 2 months. (I think the cock is starting to give up--he neglected his duties a bit today for the first time.) 
They didn't like any of the straw or other bedding I put in there (my diamond doves like soft plushy cotton stuff made for finch nests but the ringnecks will have nothing of it. lol) This is the most fresh millet I've ever seen them put in there--it's usually their favorite snack. Before they would only put the empty leftover millet twigs in.

What are your girls putting in the nest along with headphones to use when they get bored on the nest?


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

These Doves are characters! Mine just fascinate me. And I doubly appreciate their gentleness since getting the pigeon.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm sure seeing the contrast between your pigeon and your doves has been really interesting. I'd like to maybe get pigeons some day--but I'm out of cage space right now lol along with being in college and already having 4 birds. 

I always used to have parrots--who are wonderful in their own manner, but it has been so interesting for me to see how my doves interact with me and eachother.


----------

